# Tarantula not moved in days



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi I'm not new here but can't remember my account but fairly new to tarantulas as had 2 for 3 months approx.

My tarantula has been innhidimg for about 3 weeks over last week he has lost his colour and his abdomen has times black.

Messaged the guy who I got from said he thinks it's going pre moult however his legs are starting to curl in and wondering if he may be dieing.

Today I got a syringe and dropped a few little drops on his fangs just in case he was dehydrating been out for last 8 hours come home still curled up is this anything to be worried about.

First pic is what he looked like before 2nd is when he first changed colour 3rd is pic from today.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Hi I'm not new here but can't remember my account but fairly new to tarantulas as had 2 for 3 months approx.
> 
> My tarantula has been innhidimg for about 3 weeks over last week he has lost his colour and his abdomen has times black.
> 
> ...


He's right, that spider is in pre molt. Do you have a water dish in there? It could be dehydrated...


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Na water cap is outside shall I move that inside for it


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Na water cap is outside shall I move that inside for it


Why would the water cap be outside? Also ignore SingaporeB, they're notorious for bad advice, limited comprehension skills, and kill pretty much every sling they get their hands on.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Na water cap is outside shall I move that inside for it


Water should be available at all times, especially during pre molt.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Why would the water cap be outside? Also ignore SingaporeB, they're notorious for bad advice, limited comprehension skills, and kill pretty much every sling they get their hands on.


Not outside tank the caps outside where he's hiding he usually come out his hole and assumed he drunk when he came out if I should put it in his hide then in will move


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2017)

That pic (the last one, starting from left to right, I mean) is bad news for me, man. The opisthosoma seems a well feed, plump, a pre molt one, indeed... but can be as well an impacted one.

I'm not so sure about dehydration (btw a full and clean water dish needs *always* to be available) for that IMO the substrate looks moist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Not outside tank the caps outside where he's hiding he usually come out his hole and assumed he drunk when he came out if I should put it in his hide then in will move


I'd move it closer to them. If they're truly not moving much, I'd drip water between their chelicerae. If they're dehydrated while this far in pre-molt, they'll have a very hard time moving. Tarantulas are like hydraulic machines-- they need water to move. A lot of people also contribute internal hydration to a successful molt. You could also poor water onto the substrate in front of them. I once had a G. porteri get really sluggish in pre-molt and I had to offer her water a couple times in her hide though she had a full water dish the whole time. You'll see them bend their mouth down to the ground and hold it there, when they drink from the substrate. 

Definitely don't touch the T, just do your best to hydrate it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Not outside tank the caps outside where he's hiding he usually come out his hole and assumed he drunk when he came out if I should put it in his hide then in will move


No, don't move it inside the hide. I think she just misunderstood you and thought you didn't have a water dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That pic (the last one, starting from left to right, I mean) is bad news for me, man. The opisthosoma seems a well feed, plump, a pre molt one, indeed... but can be as well an impacted one.
> 
> I'm not so sure about dehydration (despite a full, and clean, water dish, needs *always* to be available) for that IMO the substrate looks moist.


It's a goner. Once they curl like that it's just a matter of when. Sometimes they hang on for a couple of months and give you false hope.
.

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Agree 1 | Disagree 8 | Funny 1 | Meh 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

That is location from where it is atm and the substrate is moist as every 2 days I been overfilling the dish as heard when moulting it's better if moist


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2017)

Can you upload a picture of the whole enclosure? I want to see the enclosures size, if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Can you upload a picture of the whole enclosure? I want to see the enclosures size, if possible. Thanks.


Here's a pic it's a 10 litre I think


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> That is location from where it is atm and the substrate is moist as every 2 days I been overfilling the dish as heard when moulting it's better if moist


To overfill the water dish like you did is a mistake. Sure, I do overfill a bit as well, sometimes (but only for T's that require a more humid environment for thrive) but every 2 days, man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 14, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> It's a goner. Once they curl like that it's just a matter of when. Sometimes they hang on for a couple of months and give you false hope.
> .


I wonder how many slings you threw in the trash that you thought were dead and they were just molting...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 14, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I wonder how many slings you threw in the trash that you thought were dead and they were just molting...


None. I still have the corpses.
.

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 14, 2017)

I am not one for touching premoult Ts. Though I had similar situation wih an old H. pulchripes. As a last resort I flipped it on its back and left it for a day. Came back and had moulted. I am guessing it was just too lethargic to flip and was having some difficulties.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 14, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I am not one for touching premoult Ts. Though I had similar situation wih an old H. pulchripes. As a last resort I flipped it on its back and left it for a day. Came back and had moulted. I am guessing it was just too lethargic to flip and was having some difficulties.


I've heard of situations like that. I agree that very, very rarely-- but sometimes-- a little intervention is needed. The issue is telling new keepers that because they can rush to utilize it because they're nervous and want to help but end up doing more harm than good. For perspective, @KezyGLA how many Ts do you think you've worked with? And how many times have you had to flip one?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

I have some tweezers to turn it over on it's back I was thinking that then also give some water to it's fangs to hydrate shall I do this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

It is kinda singling it's kegs but seems it's struggling


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2017)

In all honesty I don't think dehydration is the issue, here. Let's analize:

1) The substrate is IMO even too moist (let alone the 2 days overfilling of the water dish).

2) Assuming the spider isn't impacted, or some sorta of parasite/internal failure or else, eight legged is next to molt aka (as already said) *do-not-move* the bugger.
Still that pic isn't ok, IMO.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

It could be in moult but thinking if it is and hasn't got energy to turn shall I put on back


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Also even it you touch the rear of it it won't even move one bit


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> In all honesty I don't think dehydration is the issue, here. Let's analize:
> 
> 1) The substrate is IMO even too moist (let alone the 2 days overfilling of the water dish).
> 
> ...


I agree here. The substrate looks very wet from that picture that you posted of the whole enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I agree here. The substrate looks very wet from that picture that you posted of the whole enclosure.


Also would it be better to move into a smaller enclosure maybe take some substrate and dry it out under the grill


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Also would it be better to move into a smaller enclosure maybe take some substrate and dry it out under the grill


No, don´t move it now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I agree here. The substrate looks very wet from that picture that you posted of the whole enclosure.


Frankly that's too wet. I wouldn't even keep my Asian 'pede in such a humid environment. IMO is like, while cooking, the use of salt. Exaggerate, and you need to throw away the dish (in T's case, wait forever for drying, or a rehouse). Less, and you can still add, eventually, if needed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No, don´t move it now!


But if I don't and it is dieing would it not stand a better chance


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> But if I don't and it is dieing would it not stand a better chance


I really wouldn´t move it to a different enclosure under these circumstances. Just don´t keep it this moist if it pulls through. Now, my instinct would be to just leave it be and hope it makes it. But if @KezyGLA thinks you should gently flip it on its back, you should listen to him. He deals with lots and lots of Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I've heard of situations like that. I agree that very, very rarely-- but sometimes-- a little intervention is needed. The issue is telling new keepers that because they can rush to utilize it because they're nervous and want to help but end up doing more harm than good. For perspective, @KezyGLA how many Ts do you think you've worked with? And how many times have you had to flip one?


I have worked with many but only once flipped specimen over for moult.


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Went against the advice after dripping Some water on it's fangs it's woken up and moved I managed to leave a small cup in tank and it walked into it so moved it into a smaller enclosure and put it's fangs over water dish and seems to be on atm

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Going to taje substrate out of tank dry the substrate out under grill which will also kill and parasites off if that was the case and then leave him in plastic tub atm and see what happens


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> View attachment 260464
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good news, if it went straight for the water you know dehydration was the issue. Let it drink and leave it be with minimal disturbances, hopefully the molt goes smoothly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 14, 2017)

That drier substrate is better, but I wouldn't touch them again at all until they've molted and hardened up. That will give your original enclosure some time to dry out a bit. You don't have to soak it that much for these guys. I'd overflow the water dish and dribble some water onto half of the enclosure once a week, tops. If you have a furnace running because of the winter temperatures, you might have to do it a little more often. Brachypelma are typically a dry-substrate genus, but B. albopilosum (what I believe your T to be, could be wrong) requires a little moisture in their substrate but not -all- of the substrate. And it should be damp rather than soaked through. They're not the needy tropicals that Pamphobeteus, Xenesthis, Nhandu, and Theraphosa are for example.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Ive dried the substrate out a bell of alot via putting on baking tray and putting under grill still damp but not soaked so decided to get my little boys spider and change enclosures for his so it wasnt si wet. His was drier than mine but also used a hamster tube and made the enclosure better places to hide so hopefully his one don't go like mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 14, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> That's good news, if it went straight for the water you know dehydration was the issue. Let it drink and leave it be with minimal disturbances, hopefully the molt goes smoothly.


It didn't when in the container but I rubbed it's back in the plastic container and kinda got it by water and it sat there for a while but doesn't look as curled up now.


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 15, 2017)

Update on spider left it on it's back this morning to come home and find it still on it's back not really any movement so dripped some water on it's fangs and it cane back to life flipped it's self over walked and climbed out the container and then walked about on my bed very very slowly.

Unsure of it's future at this moment in time made a nice burrow in its enclosure and placed him back hopefully he will moult or come back to life failure to that it's gonna die.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 15, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> Update on spider left it on it's back this morning to come home and find it still on it's back not really any movement so dripped some water on it's fangs and it cane back to life flipped it's self over walked and climbed out the container and then walked about on my bed very very slowly.
> 
> Unsure of it's future at this moment in time made a nice burrow in its enclosure and placed him back hopefully he will moult or come back to life failure to that it's gonna die.


It was probably attempting to molt...I dont know if that was the best move. Either way leave it be now, ensure the water bowl is full and forget about it. Whatever happens is out of your control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Dec 15, 2017)

Let us know what happens!

 I have two curly hair slings who molt upright, and I didnt know it was molting. It raised one leg at me and waved it slowly instead of its usual running away. I gently put its enclosure down and it molted within an hour. Now I notice the slow stiff movements of a tarantula in its heaviest premolt, and I mist the corner of the enclosure and leave it alone. I like to bump up the humidity just a tiny bit when i notice premolt signs, just in case. 
Ive caught some of my tarantulas in "death curl" that was really just them stuffing five or six legs underneath of them to groom the undercarriage. 
Please stop touching it lol, it will most likely attempt to molt once the environment is quiet and it feels safe. A tarantula can actually die from an attempted molt being interupted, in some cases.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 15, 2017)

How much can t's drink as it's been going to it's water bowl but keeps going dry so I've put a bigger one in and that went dry also however I've filled again and it's stayed full now


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 15, 2017)

Lostaccount said:


> How much can t's drink as it's been going to it's water bowl but keeps going dry so I've put a bigger one in and that went dry also however I've filled again and it's stayed full now


Is there any substrate making contact with your water bowl?  If there is, that stuff can absorb the water pretty quickly so that's something to keep an eye on.  Otherwise, well, your T might be quite thirsty and just make sure it has access to water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Dec 15, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Is there any substrate making contact with your water bowl?  If there is, that stuff can absorb the water pretty quickly so that's something to keep an eye on.  Otherwise, well, your T might be quite thirsty and just make sure it has access to water.





Lostaccount said:


> How much can t's drink as it's been going to it's water bowl but keeps going dry so I've put a bigger one in and that went dry also however I've filled again and it's stayed full now


I've noticed web making contact from inside the dish to outside the dish also wicks the water out slowly if you still notice water going missing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 15, 2017)

It could if been absorbed but when it's such a big dishive put in I don't think it would have absorbed that as it's roughly the size if a jam jar lid


----------



## boina (Dec 15, 2017)

Please, stop messing around with the spider. It is obviously in heavy premolt and needs to be left alone. If you disturb it when it's on it's back by dripping water on it or something like that it may interrupt the molting process. That, however, will weaken the spider and it may be too weak when it tries again. So just stop everything and let the spider be. Please, just let it molt. It may take a long time - 24 hours on it's back is no problem. DO NOT DISTURB!

And water can wick out of a jam jar lid very quick - a spider, however, is physically not able to drink all that water. CLEAN the water dish thoroughly and put it back. All the water that's wicking out of the lid will just soak your still very wet substrate again.

You are overthinking and overdoing this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 16, 2017)

Should be incredibly obvious that it is still alive.


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 17, 2017)

It's still alive what I can see just not moving or doing anything


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 18, 2017)

Stop messing with it. Stop dripping water on its fangs. If it's flipped for a molt, why disturb it? You made a last ditch effort and lucked out. Don't push it. 

Boina hit the nail on the head with her post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lostaccount (Dec 24, 2017)

He died but decided to go get another today as my substrate has now dried a hell of alot to before and now have a giant white knee 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 4


----------

